# Optoma Projector Flashing Issue



## Bronzon (Mar 26, 2008)

I have an Optoma GT720 projector (aka GameTime). It has roughly 1100 hours of use.

A couple of weeks ago it started to flash a blueish color very rapidly, like a strobe light. I detached the HDMI cable and all other input cables and the flashing continued. Thinking it might be the bulb, I bought a replacement bulb but the flashing continued.

Note that the flashing occurs while the video is still playing. So the image is still there, just the colors change. Any thoughts on how to proceed with fixing this? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kwijibo610 (Jan 9, 2012)

It's most likely the color wheel. Something similar happened to mine except I would see multiple colors flashing. If your PJ is still under warranty your best bet is to go on Optoma's website and download the RMA form and follow the procedures to have it sent in and repaired. Unfortunately you do have to pay for your own shipping (mine came out to about $45.00 with insurance from UPS). The entire process from me sending it out to getting it back took less than a month.Good luck :smile:


----------

